# Some pointers



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

So tomorrow I am going to pick up my GSD pup hopefully (if I like any of them). I'm going to be choosing from the litter, I am currently looking for a dark color, like a black and red. Would you give me any advice about how to pick a puppy? Whether it is by the ears or posture, and even if it is somewhat capable of telling its color in the future?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey there, my Lebanese friend!

What you should be looking for is good temperament. 
Do not pick a puppy that seems scared and cowers, and do not pick a puppy that jumps all over you, looking for attention. People tend to do that, thinking the dog "likes them" or "is choosing them" but beware -- that is an insecure dog.
Look for one that seems calm and has an air of confidence. 

Then move on to color.
Good luck and be sure to come back and show us which one you got!


Check these links:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/177347-f-litter-puppy-tests.html
http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/choosing-a-puppy.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to tell when they are really young what their final adult coloring will be. But since both parents seem to be dark with good pigment, chances are the pups will grow up nice and dark too. But like Sunflowers said, pick your puppy based on temperament - you can't really predict colour, but you can have insight into your pup's temperament at an early age.

Look for a confident pup. An outgoing, friendly, playful, curious puppy. One that does not shy away from strange objects or loud noises. Like if you drop something on the ground that makes a noise, may startle, but will recover within seconds, then go and investigate. Look for a pup that likes to make eye contact, and is responsive to you. One that is not too clingy, or too independent: look for balance. 

Ask lots of questions about the pups, the breeder probably has lots of stories to tell since he/she has been with them all along - their own little personalities probably emerged early and is an excellent indicator of what they will be like.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Hey there, my Lebanese friend!
> 
> What you should be looking for is good temperament.
> Do not pick a puppy that seems scared and cowers, and do not pick a puppy that jumps all over you, looking for attention. People tend to do that, thinking the dog "likes them" or "is choosing them" but beware -- that is an insecure dog.
> ...


Hello my Lebanese food lover! That seems like solid advice! But one question, should I be giving it attention like clapping my hands for it to come or should I just stand near it?!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, make sure the parents seem OK. If they are aggressive, run!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You had to go and mention Lebanese food! Now I am wanting to go to my favorite local place!










I would bring a toy, and see if the dog comes and wants to play with you. Look at the video, that is what a confident, balanced GSD puppy should be like.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

It's not right that we make that at home daily and you have to go to a restaurant and pay for it! Lebanese food is so healthy! But VERY fattening! If you are counting calories watch out! The secret to Lebanese food is the appropriate bread and the olive oil!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dann said:


> It's not right that we make that at home daily and you have to go to a restaurant and pay for it! Lebanese food is so healthy! But VERY fattening! If you are counting calories watch out! The secret to Lebanese food is the appropriate bread and the olive oil!


Oh, I could make it, my friend taught me. But it's much faster to just go have it already made by someone else. Not to mention more fun
And it absolutely cannot be more fattening than hamburgers and french fries.
That food pictured above is from a restaurant that is owned by a Lebanese family. Family owned, and they make their own pita bread in a brick oven. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

(Been lurking for a few days...first post! Looking to get a doggie within the near future, stumbled upon this great site with tons of info). Saw a plate of hummus and falafal, had to comment =p 


Mabrouk Dann, I didnt realize Lebanon had GSD breeders. I have to learn to give my own country more credit. Where abouts in Leb are you located?


Looks yummy Sunflowers! Not many things beat fresh pita. I hope they make manaich also (flat bread with zaatar, or cheese)


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

That was fast. Yesterday, you said you were picking up a Doberman from a pet-shop on Saturday. I know that was strongly discouraged, and you were encouraged to look into breeders in Europe and around the Mediterranean.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> That was fast. Yesterday, you said you were picking up a Doberman from a pet-shop on Saturday. I know that was strongly discouraged, and you were encouraged to look into breeders in Europe and around the Mediterranean.


Again, we've bought many GSD's from here, and dobermans flat out scare me now.. They are prone to so many scary diseases! Since there isn't a legitimate breeder to get them from, you can't ensure you get one that will leave past 3 years..


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

endless5 said:


> (Been lurking for a few days...first post! Looking to get a doggie within the near future, stumbled upon this great site with tons of info). Saw a plate of hummus and falafal, had to comment =p
> 
> 
> Mabrouk Dann, I didnt realize Lebanon had GSD breeders. I have to learn to give my own country more credit. Where abouts in Leb are you located?
> ...


Habibi thank you! Ana min el shmel. And you?


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Okay guys, this is going to be funny, but I ordered my puppy! The funny thing is it is a Doberman


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

Dann said:


> Habibi thank you! Ana min el shmel. And you?


No way! I know a girl min Amioun... and one from Ehden. I watched some of the mondial games min 2010 in Ehden kamen. Big Germany fans ! 

Ana min el Safra...near jounieh  



Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

endless5 said:


> No way! I know a girl min Amioun... and one from Ehden. I watched some of the mondial games min 2010 in Ehden kamen. Big Germany fans !
> 
> Ana min el Safra...near jounieh
> 
> ...


I live close to amioun, actually 5 minutes away! In kousba!


----------

